# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Κατασκευη οικιακου φωτοβολταικου συστηματος

## christosg13

Προτου ξεκινησω με τις αποριες μου θα ηθελα να διευκρινησω εχω λιγες γνωσεις επι του θεματος και αυτες τις αποκτησα εδω.εχοντας μαζεψει λιγα λεφτα εχω καταληξει στο συμπερασμα να  επενδησω καποια στα φωτοβολταικα.
ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ
 1. πανελ ετοιμα η φτιαχτα απο εμενα?
     και απο που με συμφερει να τα αγορασω (ελλαδα η εξωτερικο)?
     μπορει με καποια ομαδικη παραγγελια να μειωσουμε το κοστος?
 2.γνωριζει κανεις με τη ΔΕΗ τι παιζει?
     δηλ. για να κανω συμβαση πρεπει να εγκαταστησει το συστημα εταιρια η μπορω
     και μονος μου?     

  παρακαλω βοηθειστε με προσωπικες εμπειριες και χρησιμα site.
υπαρχουν εγχειριδια για φ/α συστηματα εγκαταστασης?

----------


## taxideytis

> 1. πανελ ετοιμα η φτιαχτα απο εμενα?    *εξαρτάται απο τις γνώσεις σου.*...
>      και απο που με συμφερει να τα αγορασω (ελλαδα η εξωτερικο)? *φυσικά απ' έξω...αν και αν το ψάξεις και εδώ μπορείς να βρείς άκρες*
>      μπορει με καποια ομαδικη παραγγελια να μειωσουμε το κοστος? * ναι συμφέρει να φέρουμε παλλέτα η κοντέινερ απ' ευθείας απο κίνα...*
>  2.γνωριζει κανεις με τη ΔΕΗ τι παιζει?
>      δηλ. για να κανω συμβαση πρεπει να εγκαταστησει το συστημα εταιρια η μπορω
>      και μονος μου? *          Βάζεις ένα ποσό στην άκρη πχ 20-30-40.000 και ξεκινάς....μόνος σου αν δεν έχεις φτιάξει τίποτε πιο πρίν δύσκολο..αλλά...αν το κάνεις μόνος σου τελικά απαιτούναι υπογραφές απο Ηλεκτρολόγο για τις συνδέσεις, η για τα χαρτιά που θα προσκομίσεις...*
> 
>   παρακαλω βοηθειστε με προσωπικες εμπειριες και χρησιμα site.
> υπαρχουν εγχειριδια για φ/α συστηματα εγκαταστασης?
> οχι δεν υπάρχουν εγχειρίδια, πας σε ένα ΕΠΑΛ και γίνεσαι ηλεκτρολόγος η ψάχνεσαι μοναχός σου




αλλά ξέρεις τίποτε τελικά δεν γίνεται αν δεν έχεις έστω μικρή προηγούμενη εμπειρία...Γιατί το θέλεις το φωτοβολταικό σύστημα;

----------


## ptisi110

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ, http://www.iqsolarpower.com/index.html Γράφει αρκετά πράγματα

edit: Ενδεικτικά για τιμές δες http://www.greenenergyparts.com/index.php/

----------


## -nikos-

> Προτου ξεκινησω με τις αποριες μου θα ηθελα να διευκρινησω εχω λιγες γνωσεις επι του θεματος και αυτες τις αποκτησα εδω.εχοντας μαζεψει λιγα λεφτα εχω καταληξει στο συμπερασμα να επενδησω καποια στα φωτοβολταικα.
> ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ
> 1. πανελ ετοιμα η φτιαχτα απο εμενα?
> και απο που με συμφερει να τα αγορασω (ελλαδα η εξωτερικο)?
> μπορει με καποια ομαδικη παραγγελια να μειωσουμε το κοστος?
> 2.γνωριζει κανεις με τη ΔΕΗ τι παιζει?
> δηλ. για να κανω συμβαση πρεπει να εγκαταστησει το συστημα εταιρια η μπορω
> και μονος μου? 
> 
> ...



θα σου πω την γνωμη μου γιατι το εχω ψαξει αρκετα και απο τεχνηκης
και απο οικονομικης αποψης.
και θα σου απαντισω αντιστροφα οπως πρεπει.
ΜΗΝ ΕΠΕΝΔΙΣΕΙΣ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΕ ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΕΙΣ
ΡΕΥΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΗ και θα σου πω και το γιατι,
γιατι το ρευμα ως γνωστο ακολουθει την πιο συντομη διαδρομη [αυτο συμενει οτι
αν το σπιτι σου ειναι πιο κοντα απο τον υποσταθμο της δεη στην πλησιεστερη κατικημενη 
περιοχη οι καταναλοτες θα ξελιγωνουν πρωτα την εγγατασταση σου και μετα θα τραβανε 
απο την δεη]
Η ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ 10ΧΡΩΝΙΑ+10ΧΡΩΝΙΑκαι οχι 20χρωνια [αυτο συμενει οτι
εισαι εξαρτιμενος να υπογραψεις μετα απο δεκα χρωνια με διαφωρετικη τιμη ανα κιλοβατ
συμφωνα με τις τοτε τρεχουσες τιμες που ισως να μην σου αποδωσουν το κερδος που υπολογιζεις]
αυτος ειναι ο λογος που ολες οι ετισεις σε ολη την ελλαδα ειχαν παγωσει,για να μαζευτουν πολλες
και να εγκριθουν την ιδια ημερομηνια[σινεπος θα εχουν και την ιδια ημερομηνηα λιξης]
ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑΙΚΕΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΖΩΗΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ
ΣΕΡΒΙΣ 8 ΜΕ 10 ΧΡΩΝΙΑ [αυτο συμενει οτι μετα αρχιζουν οι βλαβες οι αντικαταστασεις πανελ
συσωρευτων και αλων αναλοσιμων] 
ΤΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΣΒΕΣΤΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ 12 ΧΡΩΝΙΑ
χωρις να υπολογιστουν φθορες-κλοπες-παγια εξωδα-
-
-
θα συνεχισω σε λιγω γιατι εχω λιγω δουλεια, παντος ναξερεις οτι η δεη 
ψαχνει για μ@λ@κ#ς
-
τα φοτοβλταικα στην ελλαδα ειναι το νεο χρηματιστιριο

----------


## -nikos-

αντιθετα με τα παραπανω αν κανεις μια εγκατασταση μονο για τις αναγκες σου θα κανεις
αποσβεση μεσα σε 3 χρονια και ισως σταδιακα απεξαρτηθης τελιως απο την δεη με πραγματικο
κερδος εφ ορου ζωης οσο για τις τιμες η διαφωρα μεταξι των πανελ εδω και των πανελ στη 
γερμανια ειναι απο 1 προς 3 μεχρι 1 προς 6 σε παλεωτερης τεχνολογιας πανελ με πολυ καλη 
πιοτιτα κατασκευης ,αρκει να εχεις ενα φιλο σου εκει να κανει μια ερευνα για λογαριασμο σου
σε τιμες και προιοντα και μετα με ενα ταξιδακι θα φερεις οτι σου χρειαζεται.

----------


## fra

Φιλε Χρηστο καλη η σκεψη σου γαι τα Φ/Β και η ιδεα σου για το φτιαξεις μονος σου. Αλλα πρεπει να ξερεις οτι προκειται για μια ηλεκτρικη εγκατασταση η οποια δουλευει σε επικυνδινες τασης (230/400V το δικτυο και 300-1000V τα ΦΒ), αρα θα πρεπει να διαθετεις την αναλογη εμπειρια και γνωσεις. Υποθετω οτι ενδιαφερεσε για ΦΒ στο σπιτι σου με το προγραμμα των οροφων. Το να τα φτιαξεις μονος σου το αποκλειουμε γιατι:
1)τα ΦΒ πρεπει να ειναι πιστοποιημενα (CE, TUV, κτλ), κατι που εσυ δεν θα το εχεις. Αλλιως η ΔΕΗ δεν συνδεει. 
2)Τα ΦΒ που θα φτιαξεις που ξερεις τι διαρκεια ζωης θα εχουν?Πιθανων σε 2-3 χρονια να θελουν αντικατασταση.
3)Μπορει να εχεις προβληματα διαρροων με αποτελεσμα ο inverter να βγενει εκτος.
4)Που ξερεις την μεγιστη ταση λειτουργιας του παλελ και τα υπολοιπα χαρακτηριστικα του ωστε να το σχεδιασες και να βρεις τον καταλληλο inverter? Μπορεις να τα βρεις και να τα δοκιμασεις αλλα στο τελος θα εχεις δωσει πιο πολλα απο το να τα παρεις ετοιμα.
Αν θες φτιαξε δικο σου πανελ για πειραματικη χρηση ή για καπιο αυτονομο φωτιστικο ή  καποια αλλη εφαρμογη. 
Για αγορα σε συμβουλευω να κανεις ερωτηση σε ελληνικες εταιρεις κατασκευαστικες ή σε τεχικα γραφεια για να σου κανουν και την εγκατασταση.  Θελει ομως πολυ προσοχη γιατι κυκλοφορουν αρκετα "λαμογια" που το παιζουν ειδικοι και στην πραγματικοτητα δεν εχουν δει ποτε ΦΒ. Για να παρεις εσυ τον εξοπλισμο λιγο δυσκολο αν δεν ξερεις γιατι χρειαζεται και μια μελετη για να δεις τι ακριβως χρειαζεται. Οσο για αγορα απο internet με τιποτα!!! Ειναι πολυ πιο ακριβα απο το να πας απευθειας σε καποια εταιρεια. 
Για τις οροφες ειναι σχετικα απλη διαδικασια. Χοντρικα κανεις την αιτηση, πληρωνεις την συνδεση, υπογραφεις την συμβαση (ισχυει για 25 χρονια και η τιμη βασης ειναι 0,55€/kWh, το 10+10 ειναι για πανω απο 10kWp) , κανεις την εγκατασταση και τελος την συνδεση. 
Η ενεργεια που θα παραγεις θα διοχετευεται στο δικτυο και οσο παραγεις αποροφαται. Η "εξαντλιση" του συστηματος σου δεν ισχυει!!! Εφοσον παραγεις ενεργεια την πουλας και δινεις οση ισχυει βγαζουν τα πανελ ή οση μπορει να σου δωσει ο Ηλιος. Ο inverter διαβαζει την ταση του δικτυου και βγαζει 2-3V παραπανω ωστε να υπαρχει ροη ενεργειας απο εσενα προς το δικτυο. Εσυ δινεις ενεργεια και η ενεργεια διοχετευεται στο διτκυο και την καταναλωνουν οσοι ειναι στο δικτυο, δηλαδη σχεδον ολη η Ελλαδα. 
Τα πανελ εχουν θεωριτικα 100 χρονια ζωης. Χανουν περιπου 1%/χρονο απο την αποδοση τους. Τα Γερμανικα πανελ εχουν 10 χρονια εγγυση κατασκευης (π.χ. δεν θα ανοιξει ή δεν θα εχει διαρροη) και 25 χρονια για το 80% της αρχικης του αποδοσης. Για τα κινεζικα ειναι 5 και 20-25 αντιστοιχα. Αρα δεν χρειαζεται να τα αλλαξεις. Tα inverter  εχουν συνηθως 5 χρονια. Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να τα αλλαξεις στα 10 χρονια, εκτος αν εχουν πεσει τοσο πολυ οι τιμες οποτε θα σε συμφερει. 
Μπαταριες δεν χρειαζεσαι. Τις θες μονο για αυτονομα συστηματα. Να υπολογιζεις ενα 40% πανω στο κοστος για ενα αυτονομο συστημα οπου θες μπαταριες. 
Αποσβεση για ενα διασυνδεδεμενο συστημα ειναι περιπου τα 6 χρονια και για ενα αυτονομο 12-14. 
Εφοσον εχεις τα λεφτα προχωρησε. Στις οροφες ειναι πιο συμφερον καθως δεν εχεις βιβλια, δεν κοβεις δελτιο και ειναι αφορολογητο (προς το παρων). Συμφωνω οτι ειναι χρηματιστηριο και θελει προσοχη. Εφοσον εχεις λεφτα παιζεις, αν δεν εχεις κατσε στα αυγα σου. Και βασικο αν γινεται να μην μπλεξεις με τραπεζες.

----------

lepouras (12-02-11)

----------


## hlektronik

βρες σε χαμηλη τιμη να κατασκευσει το δικο δου ηλιακο apo to ebay
Παραδειγμα
http://cgi.ebay.com/40-3x6-Untabbed-...item19c2732259
και βίτεο από 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4BKu...eature=channel

----------


## jakjak

συμφωνω με τον φιλο fra και στην τελευταια του φραση επαυξανω οσο δεν παει:
<<Συμφωνω οτι ειναι χρηματιστηριο και θελει προσοχη. Εφοσον εχεις λεφτα παιζεις, αν δεν εχεις κατσε στα αυγα σου. Και βασικο αν γινεται να μην μπλεξεις με τραπεζες.>>

οποιος εχει ζεστο και μετρητο, ειναι μια καλη επενδυση τα πανελ. οποιος εχει σκοπο να μπλεξει με κωλοτραπεζες, ειναι μια πολυ καλη θηλια στον λαιμο τα πανελ.
μην ειστε αφελεις ...

----------


## -nikos-

η ΔΕΗ ψαχνει για μ@λ@κ#ς και θα με θημηθητε [ελπιζω οχι πολυ αργα]

----------


## btelis

Νίκο,
Η σύμβαση με την ΔΕΗ για τα οικιακά-στέγες είναι για 25 χρόνια.
Επίσης, η διάρκεια ζωής τους είναι σαφέστατα μεγαλύτερη απο αυτήν που αναφέρεις.Μάλιστα υπάρχουν, ελάχιστες βέβαια, εταιρίες που όχι απλώς δίνουν την εγγύηση απόδοσης για 25 χρόνια, αλλά την εξασφαλίζουν 2πλά,ασφαλίζοντας την για 25 χρονάκια !!!  :Cool:

----------


## -nikos-

και με τινος λευτα την ασφαλιζουν για 25 ''χρονακια''??
και τι εταιριες ειναι αυτες ??κατασκευαστικες η τοποθετιστικες??

----------


## GREG

η διαρκεια ζωης ενος panel ειναι λιγοτερο απο 
ηλιακο θερμοσιφωνα......

----------


## button

> συμφωνω με τον φιλο fra και στην τελευταια του φραση επαυξανω οσο δεν παει:
> <<Συμφωνω οτι ειναι χρηματιστηριο και θελει προσοχη. Εφοσον εχεις λεφτα παιζεις, αν δεν εχεις κατσε στα αυγα σου. Και βασικο αν γινεται να μην μπλεξεις με τραπεζες.>>
> 
> οποιος εχει ζεστο και μετρητο, ειναι μια καλη επενδυση τα πανελ. οποιος εχει σκοπο να μπλεξει με κωλοτραπεζες, ειναι μια πολυ καλη θηλια στον λαιμο τα πανελ.
> μην ειστε αφελεις ...



Μακριά απο τράπεζες   




> η ΔΕΗ ψαχνει για μ@λ@κ#ς και θα με θημηθητε [ελπιζω οχι πολυ αργα]



Ε...

----------


## btelis

> και με τινος λευτα την ασφαλιζουν για 25 ''χρονακια''??
> και τι εταιριες ειναι αυτες ??κατασκευαστικες η τοποθετιστικες??



Την ασφάλιση την κάνει ο ίδιος το κατασκευαστής των panels, και το κόστος της περιλαμβάνεται στην αρχική του αγορά.

----------


## toni

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.  αγορα κυψελεσ απο rikardo τι λετε?

----------


## -nikos-

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ. αγορα κυψελεσ απο rikardo τι λετε?



αν τις δωκιμασεις ΝΑΙ αλλιως ΟΧΙ

----------


## elettronica

Να και κάτι που έκαναν γαργάρα και δεν ακούστηκε τίποτα στα κανάλια η εάν ακούστηκε δεν του δόθηκε η πρέπουσα σημασία και δημοσιότητα

http://news247.gr/ellada/dhlwnei_oti...ma.752709.html

----------


## navar

> Να και κάτι που έκαναν γαργάρα και δεν ακούστηκε τίποτα στα κανάλια η εάν ακούστηκε δεν του δόθηκε η πρέπουσα σημασία και δημοσιότητα
> 
> http://news247.gr/ellada/dhlwnei_oti...ma.752709.html



 Βασίλη όντως μεγάλη γαργάρα έγινε , εδώ στο φόρουμ πάντως συζητ'ηθηκε , είχε κάνει θέμα ο ΚΟΚΑΡ

----------


## btelis

Μην πιστεύεται ότι σας λένε οι εφημερίδες...Ισχύει βέβαια αυτό που λέει το άρθρο΄αλλά όχι σε τόσο τραγικό βαθμό, όσο θέλει να το παρουσιάσει...
Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε,βρίσκουμε για όλα λύσεις  :Wink:

----------


## -nikos-

οταν οι αιτισεις θα ειναι αρκετες σε ολη την ελλαδα ως δια μαγειας τα κορεσμενα δικτια θα ανοιξουν,
απλα δεν μαζευτικαν αρκετοι ''παραγωγοι ρευματος'' ακομη

----------


## micalis

Χαιρετω την παρεα.Επειδη τυνχανει να ειμαι ΚΑΤΑ ΚΥΡΙΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΑΓΡΟΤΗΣ μας ειχαν μαζεψει για "ενημερωση",για να μας πουν για τις δυνατοτητες που εχουμε εμεις.Το συμπερασμα που ειχα βγαλει τοτε,ηταν οτι ηθελαν να ενυσχυσουν το ΤΕΒΕ λογο του οτι οποιος εκανε αυτη την "επενδυση",επρεπε να διαγραφη απο τον ΟΓΑ και να γραφτη στο ΤΕΒΕ αυτα.

----------


## genesis

Είναι τόσες πολλές οι ανακρίβειες που έχουν γραφτεί εδώ μέσα που δεν έχει νόημα να ασχοληθεί κανείς με αυτές μία - μία.
Το έχω ξαναγράψει και σε άλλο θέμα που έχει ανοιχτεί για τα Φ/Β παλαιότερα. Να είστε προσεκτικοί και τεκμηριωμένοι σε ότι λέτε και γράφετε. Είναι άλλο η προσωπική άποψη που έχει ο καθένας μας δικαίωμα να έχει, και άλλο η αναπαραγωγή "πληροφορίας" που δεν βάσιζεται πουθενά και δεν τεκμηριώνεται από τίποτα.

Στο site της ΔΕΗ (www.dei.gr) υπάρχουν ΟΛΕΣ οι απαραίτηες πληροφορίες που πρέπει να ξέρει κανείς προκειμένου να προχωρήσει (η όχι) σε εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών. Μιλώντας για τα "οικιακά" μέχρι 10kWp στις στέγες, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι μια από τις καλύτερες επενδύσεις που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος ΤΩΡΑ.

----------


## btelis

> Μιλώντας για τα "οικιακά" μέχρι 10kWp στις στέγες, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι μια από τις καλύτερες επενδύσεις που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος ΤΩΡΑ.



Πάλι αργά θα το πάρουν χαμπάρι τα ελληνικά νοικοκυριά και θα τρέχουν τελευταία στιγμή να προλάβουν και δεν θα φτάνουν !!
Να αγοράζεις ρεύμα με 0,12-0,16€, να το πουλάς με 0,55€.Ο Γερμανός να το πουλάει με 0,39€ και να τον συμφέρει...και εμείς εδώ τον ύπνο του δικαίου...
Ελλαδάαρα !!! :Confused1:

----------


## spyropap

Ποιός είναι αυτός που παίρνει χρήμα από την ΔΕΗ? Και που το βάζει το χρήμα που παίρνει?
Γιατί δηλαδή όλοι που πληρώνουν τους λογαριασμούς και τα φέσια δεν παίρνουν χρήμα αλλά δίνουν?

Και τι θα πουν αυτοί που επένδυσαν στη μεγαλοδωρία της ΔΕΗ αύριο που θα ανακοινώσει η ΔΕΗ ότι σταματά η χρηματοδότηση φωτοβολταϊκών διότι είναι ασύμφορη για το σύστημα της?

Θα πουν “οι αλήτες, οι προδότες μας γέλασαν” αφού όμως θα έχουν αγοράσει όλα τα παλαιάς τεχνολογίας φωτοβολταϊκά που μπορούν οι έλληνες να αγοράσουν και θέλουν οι έξυπνοι να ξεφορτωθούν.

Πόσες φορές έχει παιχτεί αυτό το έργο και ακόμα δεν το καταλάβατε.
Το σύστημα δεν δίνει λύσεις στο λαό, δίνει αδιέξοδα και αλυσίδες.

Ο καθένας πρέπει να είναι αυτάρκης και να φροντίζει για όλα μόνος του.
Εάν περιμένει από το σύστημα πρόνοια θα περιμένει στη σειρά του μέχρι να πεθάνει.

----------


## genesis

Εδώ φαίνονται όλες οι αιτήσεις, οι εγκρίσεις και οι συνδέσεις που έχουν γίνει για οικιακά Φ/Β συστήματα μέχρι 10kWp, μέχρι και τον Νοέμβριο του 2010. http://www.dei.gr/Documents/Στατιστι...ος%2012_10.pdf
Όσοι είναι συνδεδεμένοι εισπράττουν ήδη χρήματα όπως προβλέπει η σύμβαση που έχουν υπογράψει.

Οι καιροί είναι πονηροί και κάθε επιχειρηματική "κίνηση" ή επένδυση εμπεριέχει (εξ' ορισμού) ένα ποσοστό ρίσκου που θα πρέπει κανείς να το σταθμίσει προσεκτικά. Άλλο αυτό και άλλο η κινδυνολογία όμως...
Αν κάποιος ξέρει ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΩΜΕΝΑ κάτι και θέλει να το μοιραστεί με τους υπόλοιπους, καλώς,....αν όχι, απλά λέει την άποψή του.

----------


## spyropap

Γράφω την άποψη μου.
Λίγο πιο κάτω στο θέμα “Τέλος σε φωτοβολταϊκά από ΔΕΗ” δίνονται λινκ και σχετικές πληροφορίες.

Επειδή δεν έχω την ΔΕΗ να με πληρώνει και δεν έχω προσωπική εμπειρία προτείνω να είστε επιφυλακτικοί με τις διάφορες δημοσιεύσεις.

Αυτά είναι από έγκυρη πηγή και εξηγούν πολλά
http://www.helapco.gr/library/2_12_10/PV_Investment_Guide_Dec2010.pdf
http://library.tee.gr/digital/m2483/m2483_zahariou.pdf

Είναι ωραίο ανέκδοτο αυτό που λέει πάρτε δάνεια να αγοράσετε φωτοβολταϊκά να έχετε πελάτη την ΔΕΗ τα επόμενα χρόνια. Αυτά τα έξυπνα τα σκέφτονται οι γερμανοί?

Να σας πω κι εγώ ένα ανέκδοτο όχι με τον τοτό αλλά με την siemens
http://ntavos1967.blogspot.com/2011/01/siemens.html

Και τέλος ας ανοίξουν λιανική πώληση τα εργοστάσια παραγωγής φωτοβολταϊκών στην Ελλάδα 
που βρίσκονται σε Κιλκίς, Τρίπολη, Δράμα έτσι ώστε να σταματήσω να αγοράζω φ/β από τους 
κινέζους και τα χρήματα μου να πηγαίνουν σε έλληνες.

----------


## genesis

Έχουν γραφτεί ατελείωτα κείμενα με αδιάφορες απόψεις τα τελευταία 2 - 3 χρόνια που τα Φ/Β έχουν γίνει της "μόδας".
Στην αρχή, όλοι ανακάλυψαν στα Φ/Β την κότα που κάνει χρυσά αυγά.
Τελευταία, όλοι ανακαλύπτουν στα Φ/β ΜΟΝΟ λάκους στη φάβα!
Όπως ΠΑΝΤΑ συμβαίνει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, ΟΥΤΕ τότε ΟΥΤΕ τώρα ακούγεται η πραγματική αλήθεια.
Αυτού του είδους η "ενημέρωση", έστω και με την απλή αναμετάδοση πληροφοριών από "έγκυρες" πηγές ή απλών εκτιμήσεων διαφόρων "ειδικών", το μόνο που δημιουργεί είναι "αναμπουμπούλα"....και ως γνωστό, "στην αναμπουμπούλα, ο λύκος χαίρεται".
Προς επιβεβαίωση αυτού που λέω, ας σκεφθεί ο καθένας μας τι συμπέρασμα έχει βγάλει από την ανάγνωση των απόψεων και των "πληροφοριών" που έχουν γραφτεί σε αυτό το φόρουμ τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια. Είναι απίστευτες οι ανακρίβειες που έχουν γραφτεί σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις...θα έλεγες ότι έχει γίνει επίτηδες!

Στην καταρρέουσα Ελληνική οικονομία, όπου τα κάθε λογής λαμόγια έχουν αναδειχθεί σε "πρότυπο" τα τελευταία 30 - 40 χρόνια, όπου οι "επενδύσεις" τύπου χρηματιστηρίου έγιναν μόδα ακόμη και στο τελευταίο χωριό, και οι νόμοι (γραπτοί και άγραφοι) εφαρμόζονται αντιστρόφως ανάλογα προς το μέγεθος της αρπαχτής που έχει κάνει ο "ενδιαφερόμενος", τα φωτοβολταϊκά είναι από τις ελάχιστες επενδύσεις που βασίζονται σε στοιχειωδώς υγιείς βάσεις.
Βεβαίως υπάρχουν κίνδυνοι. Οι "σωστοί" και κυρίως οι παλαιοί (προ του νόμου 3468 του 2006) επαγγελματίες του χώρου, "φωνάζουν" από την 1η μέρα "μην βιάζεστε, ψάχτε το λίγο, είναι μακροπρόθεσμη επένδυση, έχει παγίδες, κλπ".
Μέχρι το 2006 υπήρχαν γύρω στις 15 εταιρείες σε ΟΛΗ την Ελλάδα με αντικείμενο τις ΑΠΕ. Τώρα υπάρχουν μερικές εκατοντάδες και όλες είναι "πολύπειρες" στο θέμα!! Προφανώς και δεν είναι όλες αξιόλογες.

Η τεκμηριωμένη γνώση μπορεί να γίνει ασπίδα σε αυτό το χάος και αυτό περιμένει να βρει κανείς σε ένα φόρουμ σαν αυτό.

Το πετρέλαιο που παράγεται στον Πρίνο, το αγοράζουν φθηνότερα οι Έλληνες? Όχι.
Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί η τιμή του πετρελαίου (ενέργεια) καθορίζεται χρηματιστηριακά σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο (τρόπος με τον οποίο εγώ μπορεί να μην συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το αλλάξω), ανεξάρτητα από το που παράγεται. Το ίδιο ισχύει και με τα Φ/Β. Ακόμη και αν υποθέσουμε ότι κάποιος κατασκευαστής βρίσκει τον μαγικό τρόπο να ρίξει το κόστος παραγωγής κατά πολύ, ΔΕΝ θα ρίξει αντίστοιχα και την τιμή πώλησης. Απλά θα την χαμηλώσει τόσο όσο χρειάζεται για να είναι οριακά φθηνότερος και να πάρει μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο της αγοράς.
Δεν υπάρχει ΠΑΝΤΑ μια συνωμοσία πίσω από κάθε θέμα. Προχειρότητα ναι...να την δούμε, να την μελετήσουμε και να την αποφύγουμε. Τελικά (όπως σε κάθε επένδυση), κάποιοι θα αποφασίσουν ότι "δεν τους κάνει" ως επένδυση...και αυτό είναι απολύτως υγιές!

----------


## taxideytis

θα έλεγα και εγώ οτι οι ΑΠΕ, οχι μόνο τα Φ/Β έιναι περισότερο στάση ζωής και μετά επένδυση. Θα ήθελα πιο φθηνά Φ/Β, θα ήθελα ελληνικά φ/β, θα ήθελα να με χρηματοδοτούν-μια φορολογική ελάφρυνση τέλος πάντων, για όσους επενδύουν στην αυτονομία και δεν επιβαρύνουν το δίκτυο, πολλά θα ήθελα, αλλά όλα γίνονται για το χρήμα, όλα τα τα βλέπουν σαν μια επένδυση. Λάθος θα έλεγα. 

πχ...προχθές στην περιοχή μου, έιχε μια καλη διακοπή ρευματος 10 ωρών περίπου. Γιατί τα 5 σπίτια που έχουν φ/β να μην μπορούν να γυρίσουν την παραγόμενη ενέργεια στα σπίτια τους; Αλλά οι κάτοχοι να λένε -φτου δεν πούλησα σήμερα, και έιχε ήλιο-. Αφού λοιπόν όλα είναι για πούλημα ε να μην μας πολυνοιάζει που σε λίγο θα πουλήσουμε το σύμπαν. Αλλά αυτό έιναι μια άλλη ιστορία.

----------

spyropap (11-02-11)

----------


## -nikos-

> Πάλι αργά θα το πάρουν χαμπάρι τα ελληνικά νοικοκυριά και θα τρέχουν τελευταία στιγμή να προλάβουν και δεν θα φτάνουν !!
> Να αγοράζεις ρεύμα με 0,12-0,16€, να το πουλάς με 0,55€.Ο Γερμανός να το πουλάει με 0,39€ και να τον συμφέρει...και εμείς εδώ τον ύπνο του δικαίου...
> Ελλαδάαρα !!!



μηπως λεω μηπως πουλας φωτοβολταικα συστηματα???
-
-
ληπων μαγκες να βαλετε φοτοβολταικα και ανεμογενητριες αλλα μονο 
για παρτι σας και μην ψαχνεστε να βγαλετε λευτα απο την δεη, η δεη περνει δεν δινει
και ειναι μια ιδιοτικη εταιρια με χαρακτηρα ΜΟΝΟ δημοσιου και το εχουν μελετισει το 
θεμα πολυ πριν απο ολους μας .

----------


## spyropap

_«μηπως λεω μηπως πουλας φωτοβολταικα συστηματα????»_
Το κατάλαβες το συμφέρον ε? Φως το φανάρι, βγάζει μάτι..

Να σας πω τι νομίζω για τα εργοστάσια παραγωγής φωτοβολταϊκών στην Ελλάδα.
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορέσουν να ανταγωνιστούν τις τιμές των κινέζων.
Με αυτή τη λογική δεν θα είχε νόημα να τα εγκαινιάζουμε.

Υπάρχει όμως η έξυπνη λύση των επιδοτήσεων.
Δηλαδή ελάτε σε εμάς να αγοράσετε που θα φροντίσουμε για όλα και θα σας προσφέρουμε 
ολοκληρωμένες λύσεις και μη σας νοιάζει το κόστος αφού θα το πληρώσουν τα παιδιά σας με το δάνειο που θα πάρετε.

Μαζί με το δάνειο και τα φωτοβολταϊκά σας δίνουμε δώρο έναν χρήσιμο οδηγό επιβίωσης από την ανεργία, ένα ημερολόγιο της ΔΕΗ, ένα μπρελόκ led και όλα αυτά σε ένα ωραίο βολικό βαλιντσάκι…

Εάν δεν είναι έτσι δείξτε μου παρακαλώ πως μπορώ να αγοράσω σε λιανική ελληνικά φ/β σε τιμές ίδιες ή καλύτερες από αυτές των κινέζων.
Τώρα που επωλήθη μέρος του λιμένα στην κοσκο ποιος τους πιάνει…

----------


## genesis

@taxideytis
Σύντροφε! και εσύ εδώ! Βουνό με βουνό μόνο δεν σμίγει! :Smile: 

Προσωπικά, συμφωνώ απόλυτα για τα συστήματα αυτόνομης ηλεκτροδότησης / ιδιοκατανάλωσης της ενέργειας, τα οποία σαφώς θα έπρεπε να ενθαρρύνονται εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.
Η γενικότερη συγκυρία τα τελευταία χρόνια, σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα, ήταν όμως τέτοια που έπρεπε να επιταχυνθεί η διαδικασία επενδύσεων στις ΑΠΕ σε μεγάλη κλίμακα. Το αν γίνεται σωστά ή όχι σηκώνει πολύ κουβέντα. Θα μπορούσε να γίνεται ΠΟΛΥ καλύτερα θα πω εγώ.
Τα καλά νέα είναι ότι στη Γερμανία ήδη έχουν θεσπιστεί κίνητρα για ιδιοκατανάλωση της ενέργειας από ΑΠΕ, ακόμη και σε οικιακή κλίμακα. Άρα, καλομελέτα κι έρχεται!

Γενικώς, μου αρέσει να βλέπω το ποτήρι "μισογεμάτο" και όχι "μισοάδειο".
Οι όποιες διαπιστώσεις της άσχημης πραγματικότητας που βιώνουμε, έχουν νόημα μόνο αν μπορούμε να τις χρησιμοποιήσουμε θετικά ώστε να διορθώσουμε τα λάθη του παρελθόντος και να αλλάξουμε τα πράγματα.
Οι αφορισμοί, η κινδυνολογία, η καταστροφολογία δημιουργούν αποστροφή στον απλό κόσμο και κάνουν καλό μόνο σε αυτούς που δημιούργησαν αυτή την κατάσταση.

----------


## taxideytis

χαίρε γενεσις...και δεν έισαι ο μόνος...εδώ παραδίπλα είναι και ο daman και πάει λέγοντας. Τελικά αυτή η κοινότητα των niva έχει αρκετούς ενδιαφέροντες ανθρώπους. χε χε...θα προτείνω στο νιva να γίνει μια μάζωξη κάπου στη Ελλάδα με θέμα τις ΑΠΕ. 
θα τα πούμε απο Δευτέρα, θα σου στείλω ένα πμ...χάρηκα..

----------


## -nikos-

ε εχουμε και μεις niva τι πεζει ???

----------


## daman

οσοι αλλοι νιβακιδες ειναι εδω να ετοιμαζονται για το ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΟ μας.Ακουει στο ονομα ξυλαεριο ή woodgas.
Ψαχνω και αλλους τρελλους για να το φτιαξουμε στα νιβα μας(στο φορουμ των νιβακιδων δεν ενδιαφερθηκε κανεις).
ΕΔΩ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ κανενας εθελοντης ?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wood_gas
http://www.fao.org/docrep/t0512e/T0512e00.htm#Contents
http://www.gekgasifier.com/forums/showthread.php?t=547
http://www.build-a-gasifier.com/
http://www.hotel.ymex.net/~s-20222/gengas/kg_eng.html
http://www.energybulletin.net/node/51237
http://journeytoforever.org/biofuel_woodgas.html
http://www.vedbil.se/dagbok/mera/19e.shtml
http://gasifiers.bioenergylists.org/node/526
http://www.woodgas.org.uk/
περιμενω εθελοντες να ξεκινησουμε τις κατασκευες......

----------


## genesis

Και εγώ χάρηκα taxideyti!
Είμαι μέσα να οργανώσουμε και πούμε ότι θέλεις για ΑΠΕ...το μόνο εύκολο...ποιός θα τα ακούσει δεν ξέρω....Πρέπει να αρχίσουμε από τα βασικά. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η παραγωγή ενέργειας, αλλά η σωστή διαχείρισή της.
Εδώ δεν έχουμε ακόμη αντικαταστήσει τους λαμπτήρες πυράκτωσης καλά - καλά...
Θα χαρώ να τα πούμε και από κοντά με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.

----------


## taxideytis

...κάτσε..δαμαν...κάνω κοπυ τα σίτε σου απο εκεί.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## thomasskoy

Παιδια και εγω ψαχνομαι για φοτοβολταικα στις στεγες.Αλλα εχω ακουσει τοσα πολλα που φοβαμαι πλεον.ισως να φτιαξω 1 μικρο συστημα και να παραγο ρευμα μονο για το σπιτι μου.Εχω ηδη φτιαξει 1 πανελ και κοστηρε τα μισα λεφτα απο του εμποριου.το προβλημα παντα ειναι το οικονομικο παντα.
πολυ καλο το καυσιμο σας μεσα και εγω.Ειναι κατι σαν τον λεβητα βιομαζας?

----------


## jason13

Εγω ρε παιδια που φτιαχνω ενα πανελακι,εχω πλεξιγκλας 3χιλ που λετε να το βαλω?Δηλ να το κανω πισω μερος η μπροστινο?Επισης δεν νομιζω να ειναι UV.

----------


## taxideytis

μην ψάχνεσαι και πολύ...θα σου πρότεινα μπροστά βάλε τζάμι πεντάρι....βαρύ και δύσχρηστο αλλά ξεμπερδεύεις...και τεσταρισμένο και σε ορεινό χαλάζι...
απο πίσω βάλε το πλέξιγκλάς...και φυσικά απόσταση μεταξύ τους...

αυτό αν το βάλεις κάπου μόνιμα εννοείται. Αν το πάς περα δώθε ε..τότε πλέξιγκλας

----------


## antonis

Εκτος θέματος αλλά μία ερώτηση μιας και το έφερε η κουβέντα. 
Σας έχει σπάσει 3mm τζάμι σε  πάνελ από χαλαζόπτωση?

----------


## thomasskoy

Επειδη εχω ασχημη εμπειρια απο πανελ που εφτιαξα και μου χαλασε,θελει προσοχη στο πισω μερος εκει που θα το βαλετε να εχει στηριγματα.εγω του ειχα βαλει μονο στις ακρες και απο την θερμοκρασια στραβωσε το πλεξυκλας πισω και εσπασαν οι κυψελες.μπροστα ειχα τζαμι.

----------


## taxideytis

*προφίλ αλουμινίου*....όσο για το χαλάζι που αναφέρει ο Αντώνης παραπάνω, κάποιες φορές βαθουλώνει την λαμαρίνα του αυτοκινήτου οπότε το τζάμι εεε...σπαέι πολύ εύκολα. Πάντως τα δύο δικά μου φέτος με καλό και χοντρό χαλάζι αντέξανε..οπότε δεν πέφτω κάτω απο τα 5 χιλιοστά κρύσταλλο...

----------


## petros1967

> Επειδη εχω ασχημη εμπειρια απο πανελ που εφτιαξα και μου χαλασε,θελει προσοχη στο πισω μερος εκει που θα το βαλετε να εχει στηριγματα.εγω του ειχα βαλει μονο στις ακρες και απο την θερμοκρασια στραβωσε το πλεξυκλας πισω και εσπασαν οι κυψελες.μπροστα ειχα τζαμι.



Από περιέργεια σε τι τιμή είχες πάρει το πλεξιγκλάς

----------


## taxideytis

το όλο θέμα είναι η προφύλαξη των cells απο πολύ υψηλές θερμοκρασίες μέχρι πολύ χαμηλές + νερό και συναφή. Οπότε χρειάζεται κάποια εγκιβωτίωση. Ναι δύο υλικά πάνω κάτω έιναι άριστα αλλά εκεί υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την θερμοκρασία...αν ανοίξεις τρύπες παίρνει υγρασία, οπότε μειώνεται η ζωή. Μια λύση έιναι το sylgard 184. To έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς. το βρίσκεις εδώ http://cgi.ebay.com.my/SYLGARD-184-S...item1e627ccb57 και κάτι παρόμοιο προφανώς εδώ http://www.greenenergyparts.com/inde...iyfullkit.html ... βέβαια και εδώ http://www.ricardo.gr/buy/%CE%BA%CE%...v/an639622050/ 
 οι διαφορές τιμής ορατές αλλά...

κάποια άποψη;

----------


## petros1967

το εχω δοκιμάσει εγω και ειναι αψογο υλικο το μονο κακο που εχει ειναι οτι αργεί να στεγωση και αν ειναι να το παρεις παρτο απο το ebay στο ricardo ειναι φαρμακειο τα πανελ μου με sylgard 184 τα φτιαχνω

----------


## taxideytis

> μονο κακο που εχει ειναι οτι αργεί να στεγωση



ε φυσικά απο το e-bay αλλά όταν λές αργεί; ωρες; μέρες;

----------


## antonis

Υπάρχουν και άλλα υλικά εκτός το sylgard184 σε πιο λογικές τιμές. 
Το τζάμι που χρησιμοποιείται είναι λείο ή με ''σπυράκια'' όπως στις μπάλες του μπάσκετ?

----------


## petros1967

> ε φυσικά απο το e-bay αλλά όταν λές αργεί; ωρες; μέρες;



στις 3 ημέρες το πιάνεις αλλά κολλάει ακόμα στη μια εβδομάδα είναι έτοιμο

----------


## petros1967

> Υπάρχουν και άλλα υλικά εκτός το sylgard184 σε πιο λογικές τιμές. 
> Το τζάμι που χρησιμοποιείται είναι λείο ή με ''σπυράκια'' όπως στις μπάλες του μπάσκετ?



Για πες μας μηπως δοκιμασουμε κατι ποιο φτηνο και καλο οπως το sylgard184 γιατι εχω φτιαξει 5 κοματια και εχω αλλα 15 που περιμενουνε

τζάμι λειο πεντάρι

----------


## taxideytis

τζάμι λείο πεντάρι και εγώ...

----------


## antonis

Αναζητήστε πολυμερές διάφανο υλικό 2 συστατικών με προστασία UV σε καταστήματα κατασκευής διακοσμητικών. Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι μάρκα είχα χρησιμοποιήσει. Αν το βρω θα σας ενημερώσω.

----------


## taxideytis

και αντοχή σε ακραίες θερμοκρασίες και θερμοκρασιακές αλλαγές...δηλαδή οτιδήποτε σε εποξική ρητίνη απλά δεν κάνει...απαιτείται σιλικονούχο υλικό.  και χωρίς προστασία UV...ανοιχτό δηλαδή στον ήλιο..

----------


## antonis

Μάλλον δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά προστασία UV = Δεν το επηρεάζει ο ήλιος δηλαδή να αλοιώνει τα χαρακτηριστικά του σε χρώμα και διάσταση. Φυσικά το σιλικονούχο έχει καλύτερη συμπεριφορά αλλά στην συγκεκριμενη περίπτωση μία καλή ρητίνη (δεν εννοώ φυσικά πολυεστερικά) έχει ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα. 
Τέλος πάντων δεν διαφονώ μαζί σας, σας εύχομαι καλές κατασκευές.

----------


## taxideytis

Κοιτώντας τις κατασκευές σου στον ιστότοπό σου Αντώνη βλέπω οτι χρησιμοποιείς κατα κανόνα το ξύλο. Πόσο καιρό έχεις σε λειτουργία το πανελ σου; Οι θερμοκρασίες σου ποιές είναι. Έχεις διαπιστώσει οξειδώσεις στην επιφάνεια των cells; Η απόδοση παραμένει σταθερή για όσο διάστημα το χρησιμοποιείς;Διότι πχ εγώ φέτος τα ξεχιόνισα τουλάχιστον 4 φορές. και η βροχή δεν σταματά. Αφήνω που στις 5 η ωρα το πρωί η θερμοκρασία είναι -5 κάτω απο το πάνελ και στις 12 το μεσημέρι 24 βαθμοί πάλι κάτω απο το πάνελ.  Θέλω να πώ οτι η κατασκευή ενός πάνελ προορίζεται έστω και να είναι ιδιοκατασκευή για σοβαρή χρήση και φυσικά τροφοδοσία με ρεύμα οικίας, οπου η μονη πηγή έιναι τα Φ/Β. Υπάρχει μια διαφορά του να κατασκευάζω πάνελ για πειραματισμό απο το να κατασκευάζω πανελ για παροχή ενέργειας. Βέβαια κάποιος θα πεί να αγοράσουμε έτοιμα. Είναι και αυτό μια άποψη. Μόνο που κοστίζουν το τριπλάσιο. Ακριβώς. 
τέλος πάντων..η μόνη λύση στην ενθυλάκωση τελικά μάλλον έιναι το sylgard 184. αλλά ακριβό.

----------


## petros1967

> Κοιτώντας τις κατασκευές σου στον ιστότοπό σου Αντώνη βλέπω οτι χρησιμοποιείς κατα κανόνα το ξύλο. Πόσο καιρό έχεις σε λειτουργία το πανελ σου; Οι θερμοκρασίες σου ποιές είναι. Έχεις διαπιστώσει οξειδώσεις στην επιφάνεια των cells; Η απόδοση παραμένει σταθερή για όσο διάστημα το χρησιμοποιείς;Διότι πχ εγώ φέτος τα ξεχιόνισα τουλάχιστον 4 φορές. και η βροχή δεν σταματά. Αφήνω που στις 5 η ωρα το πρωί η θερμοκρασία είναι -5 κάτω απο το πάνελ και στις 12 το μεσημέρι 24 βαθμοί πάλι κάτω απο το πάνελ.  Θέλω να πώ οτι η κατασκευή ενός πάνελ προορίζεται έστω και να είναι ιδιοκατασκευή για σοβαρή χρήση και φυσικά τροφοδοσία με ρεύμα οικίας, οπου η μονη πηγή έιναι τα Φ/Β. Υπάρχει μια διαφορά του να κατασκευάζω πάνελ για πειραματισμό απο το να κατασκευάζω πανελ για παροχή ενέργειας. Βέβαια κάποιος θα πεί να αγοράσουμε έτοιμα. Είναι και αυτό μια άποψη. Μόνο που κοστίζουν το τριπλάσιο. Ακριβώς. 
> τέλος πάντων..η μόνη λύση στην ενθυλάκωση τελικά μάλλον έιναι το sylgard 184. αλλά ακριβό.



  Συμφωνώ και εγώ οτι το sylgard 184 ειναι καλό υλικό και οι προδιαγραφές που δίνουνε πολλή καλές -115 εως +300 βαθμούς Κελσίου η αλήθεια είναι οτι το εχω πάρει εχω κανει 5 κατασκευές αλλά δεν της εχω βάλει σε ενέργεια για να πω οτι ολα ειναι ενταξει 100% στις φοτο ειναι μια απο τις κατασκευες στο πισω μερος εχω βαλει ενα πλαστικο που αντεχη και αυτο σε θερμοκρασιες μεγαλες οχι οτι χρειαζετε απλα για καλοπισμο που λενε

----------


## taxideytis

P1010089.jpgσήμερα τελειώσα το σκελετό του τρίτου μου πάνελ. Τζάμι και αλουμίνιο. Ψάχνομαι για το υλικό ενθυλάκωσης για να συνεχίσω. Τά άλλα μου δύο τα έφτιαξα το 2007...μισό

----------


## taxideytis

αυτό είναι απο τα στάδια κατασκευής των δύο προηγουμένων μου...τζάμι και απο πίσω πλεξιγκλάς. Ανάμεσα τα cells. To έκλεισα περιμετρικά με πολυ πολύ σιλικόνη και προσπάθησα να αφαιρέσω όσο περισσότερο αέρα μπορούσα. Σιγα να μην έβγαλα ...τέλος πάντων όσο αντέξουν. Τρία χρόνια τώρα πάντως κατεβάζουν κοντά 4 αμπέρ έκαστο σε καλοκαιρινή ηλιοφάνεια. 
panel2.jpgpanel4.jpg

----------


## taxideytis

πάντως έχεις κάνεις αρκετά καλή κατασκευή Πέτρο. Προφανώς τα  κουτιά πίσω και αυτά απο ebay. Εκτος αν τα βρήκες εδώ κάπου. Εγώ στα δύο πρώτα τράβηξα κατευθείαν τα καλώδια. Τώρα θα βάλω κουτί απο χμ..ηλεκτρικές διακλαδώσεις...φθηνό κάπου 1 η 2 ευρώ το ένα.

----------


## taxideytis

panel3.jpgΑυγ 2008 069.jpgpanel 1.jpgΑυγ 2008 025.jpg

----------


## petros1967

> πάντως έχεις κάνεις αρκετά καλή κατασκευή Πέτρο. Προφανώς τα  κουτιά πίσω και αυτά απο ebay. Εκτος αν τα βρήκες εδώ κάπου. Εγώ στα δύο πρώτα τράβηξα κατευθείαν τα καλώδια. Τώρα θα βάλω κουτί απο χμ..ηλεκτρικές διακλαδώσεις...φθηνό κάπου 1 η 2 ευρώ το ένα.



Ναι απο το ebay τα πηρα τα κουτια ολα δηλαδη εκτος απο τζαμια που τα πηρα απο εδω που ειμαι απο εναν μη μπω αλλα τι να κανω μονοπολειο ειναι ενας υπαρχει και αλουμινιο απο καλαματα ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα γιατι θελω να βαλω για την ωρα 2kw πανελ και αν ολα πανε καλα θα συνεχισω

----------


## petros1967

> αυτό είναι απο τα στάδια κατασκευής των δύο προηγουμένων μου...τζάμι και απο πίσω πλεξιγκλάς. Ανάμεσα τα cells. To έκλεισα περιμετρικά με πολυ πολύ σιλικόνη και προσπάθησα να αφαιρέσω όσο περισσότερο αέρα μπορούσα. Σιγα να μην έβγαλα ...τέλος πάντων όσο αντέξουν. Τρία χρόνια τώρα πάντως κατεβάζουν κοντά 4 αμπέρ έκαστο σε καλοκαιρινή ηλιοφάνεια. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19496Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19497



Καλα στην αρχη ολοι τα ιδια κανουμε μεχρι να βρουμε κατι καλύτερο και εγω με σιλικονες απλες εφτιαξα το πρωτο και μου παρουσιασε στο τζαμι αναθιμιασεις ακομα δουλευει τωρα για ποσο δε ξερω παντως δινει και κατι αλλα σπασμενα που ειχα για δοκιμη τα εφτιαξα επανω σε πλεηγκλας και τα εχω στη βροχη μια χαρα δουλευουν

----------


## petros1967

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19495σήμερα τελειώσα το σκελετό του τρίτου μου πάνελ. Τζάμι και αλουμίνιο. Ψάχνομαι για το υλικό ενθυλάκωσης για να συνεχίσω. Τά άλλα μου δύο τα έφτιαξα το 2007...μισό



Εδω γιατι τα εχεις σφηξει ετσι ?

----------


## taxideytis

2 kw είναι πολλά...αδιάκριτη ερώτηση...για που τα θέλεις; Και γιατι δεν αρχίζεις σιγά σιγα την εγκατάσταση τμηματικά μέχρι να τελειώσεις; πάντως ψάξε ψάξε βρήκα και ετούτο... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Silicone-encap...item3f0809c49b

αλλά και τον αντιπρόσωπο του sylgard εδώ...αλλά δεν λειτουργεί η σελίδα γμτ

http://www.alcan-network.com/Where-t.../Europe/GREECE

απο Δευτέρα χτυπάω τηλέφωνα...

----------


## petros1967

> 2 kw είναι πολλά...αδιάκριτη ερώτηση...για που τα θέλεις; Και γιατι δεν αρχίζεις σιγά σιγα την εγκατάσταση τμηματικά μέχρι να τελειώσεις; πάντως ψάξε ψάξε βρήκα και ετούτο... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Silicone-encap...item3f0809c49b
> 
> αλλά και τον αντιπρόσωπο του sylgard εδώ...αλλά δεν λειτουργεί η σελίδα γμτ



Για το σπιτι τα θελω οσο για τη qsil 216 την εχω δουλεψει και αυτη σε ενα πανελ τα ιδια ειναι μια χαρα ειναι και αυτη απλα δεν ξαναπηρα απο αυτον γιατι οταν τον ρωτησα σε ποσο και ειναι ενταξει η σιλικονη δεν μου απαντησε και ητανε το πρωτο πανελ που εφτιαχνα δυο μερες και η σιλικονη ητανε ακομα ρευστη

Τμηματικα θα αρχισω εννοειται

----------


## petros1967

*taxideytis* 

http://www.alcan-network.com/Where-t.../Europe/GREECE

απο Δευτέρα χτυπάω τηλέφωνα...

αμα βρεις φθηνα ριξε μηνυμα και εδω

----------


## antonis

> Κοιτώντας τις κατασκευές σου στον ιστότοπό σου Αντώνη βλέπω οτι χρησιμοποιείς κατα κανόνα το ξύλο. Πόσο καιρό έχεις σε λειτουργία το πανελ σου; Οι θερμοκρασίες σου ποιές είναι. Έχεις διαπιστώσει οξειδώσεις στην επιφάνεια των cells; Η απόδοση παραμένει σταθερή για όσο διάστημα το χρησιμοποιείς;Διότι πχ εγώ φέτος τα ξεχιόνισα τουλάχιστον 4 φορές. και η βροχή δεν σταματά. Αφήνω που στις 5 η ωρα το πρωί η θερμοκρασία είναι -5 κάτω απο το πάνελ και στις 12 το μεσημέρι 24 βαθμοί πάλι κάτω απο το πάνελ.  Θέλω να πώ οτι η κατασκευή ενός πάνελ προορίζεται έστω και να είναι ιδιοκατασκευή για σοβαρή χρήση και φυσικά τροφοδοσία με ρεύμα οικίας, οπου η μονη πηγή έιναι τα Φ/Β. Υπάρχει μια διαφορά του να κατασκευάζω πάνελ για πειραματισμό απο το να κατασκευάζω πανελ για παροχή ενέργειας. Βέβαια κάποιος θα πεί να αγοράσουμε έτοιμα. Είναι και αυτό μια άποψη. Μόνο που κοστίζουν το τριπλάσιο. Ακριβώς. 
> τέλος πάντων..η μόνη λύση στην ενθυλάκωση τελικά μάλλον έιναι το sylgard 184. αλλά ακριβό.




Το ότι χρησιμοποιώ κατα κανόνα ξύλο στις κατασκευές μου που κολάει. Το ξύλινο πλαίσιο είναι μία ιδέα σαν κατασκευή εναλακτική και φθηνή. Έχω φτιάξει και ξύλινο τοποθετημένο στην αυλή συγγενούς, λειτουργεί εδώ και 2 χρόνια με 3mm τζάμι. Ήθελε να φτίαξει το πλαίσιο ξύλινο μιας και είναι μαραγκός. Το θέμα είναι τί ξύλο και τι υλικά επίστρωσης αλλά και πως, θα τα χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος. Αυτό βεβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι υποστηρίζω πως το ξύλινο πλαίσιο είναι ανθεκτικότερο από αυτό με αλουμίνιο . Αν κοιτάξεις έχω 3 διαφορετικές κατασκευές όπου η τελευταία έχει για εμένα προσωπικά την καλύτερη αναλογία κόστους-ποιότητας. Τοποθετημένο εδώ και 2 μήνες λειτουργεί άψογα σαν κατασκευή και αντί sylgard έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πολυμερές υλικό. Τα πρώτα μου πάνελ είναι όπως εδώ , εν λειτουργεία 5 χρόνια περίπου και απόδοση ~96% από αυτή της αρχικής.

----------


## taxideytis

> Εδω γιατι τα εχεις σφηξει ετσι ?



aaa... επειδή κρατούνται ..όπως κρατούνται κάπου ανοίξανε...τα έσφιξα..μετά έιδα οτι κλέισανε πολύ και έτσι έβαλα το ξύλο να τα φέρω στα ίσα. Πριτσινωμένα έιναι σε προφίλ διπλού *Π*. Αυριο θα αρχίσω (αν έχει ζέστη) να τοποθετώ τa cells και με βλέπω σήμερα να παραγγέλνω to sylgard απο εβαυ...δεν βρίσκω άλλη λύση.
Για πλάτη δεν ξέρω ακόμα. Θα ψάξω στα μονωτικά και βλέπουμε...κάτι σε συνθετικο με θερμοκρασιακές ανοχές ίσως...
σκέφτομαι να πάρω κανα κομμάτι κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης να το περάσω με εποξική διάφανη ρητίνη να ξεμπερδευω.

----------


## taxideytis

Το ότι χρησιμοποιώ κατα κανόνα ξύλο στις κατασκευές μου που κολάει. Το  ξύλινο πλαίσιο είναι μία ιδέα σαν κατασκευή εναλακτική και φθηνή. Έχω  φτιάξει και ξύλινο τοποθετημένο στην αυλή συγγενούς, λειτουργεί εδώ και 2  χρόνια με 3mm τζάμι. Ήθελε να φτίαξει το πλαίσιο ξύλινο μιας και είναι  μαραγκός. Το θέμα είναι τί ξύλο και τι υλικά επίστρωσης αλλά και πως, θα  τα χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος. Αυτό βεβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι υποστηρίζω πως  το ξύλινο πλαίσιο είναι ανθεκτικότερο από αυτό με αλουμίνιο . Αν  κοιτάξεις έχω 3 διαφορετικές κατασκευές όπου η τελευταία  έχει για εμένα προσωπικά την καλύτερη αναλογία κόστους-ποιότητας.  Τοποθετημένο εδώ και 2 μήνες λειτουργεί άψογα σαν κατασκευή και αντί  sylgard έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πολυμερές υλικό. Τα πρώτα μου πάνελ είναι  όπως εδώ , εν λειτουργεία 5 χρόνια περίπου και απόδοση ~96% από αυτή της αρχικής.                         



πουθενά δεν κολλάει..απλά δεν αντέχει...τίποτε άλλο...πέρα απο αυτό πές μας όμως  το πολυμερές υλικό που χρησιμοποίησες μήπως και γλυτωσουμε και κανα ευρώ μέρες που έιναι... :Rolleyes:

----------


## petros1967

*taxideytis* 

σκέφτομαι να πάρω κανα κομμάτι κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης να το περάσω με εποξική διάφανη ρητίνη να ξεμπερδευω.

θα σου βαρύνει πολλή η κατασκευή πισω δε χρειαζετε να βαλεις τιποτα τωρα μα εισαι τοσο κολλημένος σαν και μενα  παρε κατι τετοιο

http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/Solar-Pa...739917010/item

----------


## taxideytis

koita να δείς το βρήκα και αυτό αλλά...άμα μας έρθει πάνω απο την μισή τιμή του καινούργιου να την βράσω την ιδιοκατασκευή...θα μου πείς πάλι έχεις κέρδος..αλλά..
το βάρος δεν με ενδιαφέρει, μια φορά θα ανέβει στην στέγη, θα βιδωθεί και τέλος. ας είναι και 10-12 κιλά αντι για 7 κρατάει η στέγη...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## petros1967

> koita να δείς το βρήκα και αυτό αλλά...άμα μας έρθει πάνω απο την μισή τιμή του καινούργιου να την βράσω την ιδιοκατασκευή...θα μου πείς πάλι έχεις κέρδος..αλλά..
> το βάρος δεν με ενδιαφέρει, μια φορά θα ανέβει στην στέγη, θα βιδωθεί και τέλος. ας είναι και 10-12 κιλά αντι για 7 κρατάει η στέγη...



καλα σιγουρα δικιο εχεις αλλα το πισω μερος δεν χρειαζετε απο τη στιγμη που θα ξοδέψεις λεφτα για qsil216 απλα αυτο λεω η ταρατσα μπορει να αντεξει και πολλα παραπανω χαχαχαχα

----------


## linuxdoctor

Καλησπέρα,

Πολλές πληροφορίες που θα βοηθήσουν σχετικά με την νομοθεσία, τις διαδικασίες για την εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών αλλά και τις αποδόσεις τους μπορείς να βρεις στο www.solaire.gr

----------


## taxideytis

ευχαριστούμε, νάσαι καλά αλλά τι σε κάνει να πιστευεις οτι δεν γνωρίζουμε όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις;  :Rolleyes:

----------


## jason13

Το αλουμινιο που βαλατε τη διατομης ειναι?Εχει ανεβασει κανεις σας βιντεακι να δω πως το φτιαξατε να αποτελειώσω κ το δικο μου.Εγω εχω τελειωση  το κόλλημα των cells μεταξυ τους κ μου μενει το τι να βαλω για μπρος πισω κ τι για αλουμινιο.Αυτα προς το παρών.Επισης μηπως θα ταν καλυτερα να κανουμε μια πολυ μεγαλυτερη παραγγελία σε cells κ sylgard για φθηνοτερα?

----------


## taxideytis

οχι δεν έχω ανεβάσει βίντεο.  Προσωπικά έχω χρησιμοποιήσει στα τρία πρωτα απλή γωνιά αλουμινίου (3χ3). Αλλά έφτιαξα και ένα (αυτό με το λάστιχο στην μέση) με εσωτερικό διπλό Π. Ειχα σκοπό να βάλω το τζάμι μέσα τα cell και απο πίσω κάποια πλάκα, ίσως πολυστερίνη η πλέξιγκλας. Αλλά τώρα περιμένω το sylgard 184, να το δοκιμάσω και βλέπω...Το βασικό μου πρόβλημα όμως τώρα έιναι η τοποθέτηση στην στέγη...κεραμίδι...ίδωμεν..

όσο για την ομαδική παραγγελία, τι να σου πώ, εγώ ζώ εκτός Αθηνων. Όσο για το sylgard το ιδανικό θα ήταν να αγορασθεί κανάς κουβάς απο κάποια βιομηχανία εδώ...Πάτρα μεριά νομίζω...αλλά δεν γνωρίζω κάποιον...

----------


## jason13

Θα παω σε κανα αλουμινα να δω τη θα με συμβουλευε για το προφιλ.Παντως η καλυτερη λυση κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι να παει σε τζαμα κε να αφερεσει ολο τον αερα απο μεσα οπως κανουν στα καινουργια παραθυρα,αλλα δεν ξερω τι κοστος θα εχει

----------


## petros1967

> Θα παω σε κανα αλουμινα να δω τη θα με συμβουλευε για το προφιλ.Παντως η καλυτερη λυση κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι να παει σε τζαμα κε να αφερεσει ολο τον αερα απο μεσα οπως κανουν στα καινουργια παραθυρα,αλλα δεν ξερω τι κοστος θα εχει



3χ3 η 4χ4  αλουμινιο πεντάρι τζάμι sylgard 184 και εισαι αρχοντας ουτε αερα να βγαλεις ουτε τιποτα και την κατασκευη των αλουμινιων μπορεις να την κανεις καπως ετσι

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcR3wMO5Wuc

----------


## jason13

Ενα τετοιο κουτακι θα φτασει φανταζομαι,δεν μου μενει παρα να το παραγγειλω για να δω τι ψαρια θα πιασω.

----------


## petros1967

> Ενα τετοιο κουτακι θα φτασει φανταζομαι,δεν μου μενει παρα να το παραγγειλω για να δω τι ψαρια θα πιασω.



H κατασκευη που βλεπεις ειναι για 3x6 στοιχεία αμα εχεις 6χ6 θα πρεπει να φτιαξεις μεγαλυτερο

----------


## taxideytis

έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς 3χ6 στοιχεία; είναι πιο ανθεκτικά απο τα 5χ5; (εάν βέβαια γνωρίζει και τα δύο)...

----------


## petros1967

> έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς 3χ6 στοιχεία; είναι πιο ανθεκτικά απο τα 5χ5; (εάν βέβαια γνωρίζει και τα δύο)...



Ποιο ευκολα στο κόλλημα και στην κατασκευη αλλα στην αποδοση οχι και τοσο καλα

----------


## taxideytis

μάλιστα ...δηλαδή μιλάμε για 65+ watt πάνελ...στα 12βόλτ...

με τις φυσσαλίδες του sylgard τι κάνεις; Πιστολάκι;

----------


## taxideytis

P1010094.jpgP1010095.jpg

----------


## taxideytis

τελέιωσα σήμερα τα δύο πάνελ ...το τελικό στάδιο με το sylgard δηλαδή...ακόμα βέβαια δεν έχω αποφασίσει να βάλω πίσω πλευρά η τα αφήσω έτσι...το φύλλο eVA κοστίζει και λέω οτι δεν αξίζει...

----------


## kitMAN

Όσων αφορά την ισχύ των 3χ6.
Σε ένα πάνελ αλουμινίου διαστάσεων 1.0mx 0.63m με πλήθος κυψελών 42 πολυκρυσταλλικές και κάλυμμα από πλεξιγκλάς 3 χιλιοστά έδωσε 60W μέσα στο Μάρτιο. Η θερμοκρασία του πανελ ήταν κοντά στους 62 βαθμούς κελσίου, με ρεύμα 3,4 Α και ταση 17,6 V.
Χωρίς το πλεξιγκλάς έφτασε τα 68+W. 

Προσωπική γνώμη. Το πεντάρι τζάμι το σκοτώνει.

----------


## taxideytis

όταν λές το σκοτώνει τι εννοείς;

----------


## kitMAN

Εννοώ ότι κόβει αρκετή ισχύ. Ειδικά αν δεν είναι χαμηλής περιεκτικότητας σε σίδηρο.

----------


## taxideytis

εντάξει έχεις δίκηο. Αλλά...αν έισαι σε ορεινή περιοχή με καλές χαλαζοπτώσεις, που χαράζεται το πλέξιγκλας, τότε το χονδρό γυαλί είναι μονόδρομος...
Δεν έχω ψάξει βέβαια τα τζάμια απο κατασκευαστές ηλιακών θερμοσιφώνων...

και βέβαια χωρίς τίποτε απο μπροστά ανεβάζει κατακόρυφα..αλλά...

----------


## kitMAN

Ναι. Low Iron Tempered Glass το αποκαλούν. Ρώτησα για πάχος 3,75 χιλιοστά και μου είπαν γύρο στα 35 με 40 ευρώ το τετραγωνικό. Δεν ξέρω εάν η τιμή ήταν με ΦΠΑ. Μάλλον δεν ήταν.

Αλλά…. Ναι αλλά… αυτό το αλλά είναι που μας τρώει.

----------


## antonis

> Προσωπική γνώμη. Το πεντάρι τζάμι το σκοτώνει.



+1000...

----------


## taxideytis

http://krayden.distone.com/itBrowse....sb=-rel&pgl=12

αυτό το υλικό είναι ελαστομερής σιλικόνη; κάποιος πιο σχετικός απο εμένα;

----------


## taxideytis

οικονομικός απολογισμός

πάνελ 80 watt στα 12 volt αγορά έτοιμο πχ απο εδώ... http://www.greenenergyparts.com/inde...nel8085wp.html 233 x 2 = *466 ευρώ + μεταφορικά*.

ιδιοκατασκευή
1.αγορά 108 cells τελική τιμή στην κάρτα 296 ευρώ. (3 πάνελ-κίτ που τα έχει όλα μέσα + tabbs)
2.αγoρά αλουμινίων για 2μισυ πάνελ         18
3. 2 τζάμια 120Χ60 πεντάρια                    56  (ακριβούτσικο...μπορεί στο επόμενο, έχω τα cell να βάλω τριάρι, έτσι για δοκιμή για να δω πόσο θα αντέξει... :Rolleyes: )
4. sylgard 184 (κιτ Χ 2) τελική τιμή          100
5. ψιλιλόγια..πριτσίνια κλπ                         4

σύνολο                                               *474 ευρώ. τα δύο.*

αλλά έχω ακόμα 38 cell me tabb επάνω, οπότε μου λείπει το τζάμι άντε 3αρι,  20€ + αλουμίνιο 10€ + (δεν θα βάλω sylgard) αλλά κάτι άλλο, * σύνολο 504 €υρώ*. τα τρία.

στα τρία απο το παραπάνω site ερχόμαστε στα *699 €* + τα μεταφορικά τα οποία υποθέτω οτι μπορεούν να φτάσουν και 30-50 ευρώ.

τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

----------


## antonis

Η μόνη συμφέρουσα αγορά για να έχουμε το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο για 15+ χρόνια είναι το έτοιμο. Όλα τα άλλα στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα έχουμε διάρκεια 10 χρόνια. Μία ερώτηση μόνο. Τί όριο ζωής δίνει για το sylgard ο κατασκευαστής?



Color		Clear

Dielectric Constant at 100 Hz		= 2.65

Dielectric Constant at 100 kHz		= 2.65

Dielectric Strength		= 540 volts per mil v/mil

Dissipation Factor at 100 Hz		= 0.0005

Dissipation Factor at 100 kHz		< 0.001

Durometer - Shore A		= 50 Shore A

Dynamic Viscosity		= 3900 Centipoise

Flowable		

Heat Cure		10 Minutes @ 150 Deg C

Heat Cure		20 Minutes @ 125 Deg C

Heat Cure		45 Minutes @ 100 Deg C

Hydrophobic		

Mix Ratio		10:1 Base to Catalyst 87-RC

Room Temperature Cure - Hours		= 48 Hours

Self Leveling		

*Shelf Life		= 720 Days
*
Specific Gravity @ 25C		= 1.03

Temperature Range		-45 Deg C to 200 Deg C

Thermal Conductivity		= 0.16 Watts per meter K

UL 94 V-0 @ 8.4 mm thickness		

UL 94 V-1 @ 6.0 mm thickness		

Volume Resistivity		= 1.2e+014 ohm-centimeters

Water Resistant		

Working Time		> 120 Minutes

----------


## taxideytis

ααα...εδώ πάιζει ρόλο και ο χρόνος και η διάθεση που έχεις...αν έχεις χρόνο φτιάχνεις και σταδικά αντικαθιστάς...ε αγοράζεις πότε πότε και κανα καινούργιο και πάει λέγοντας...εγώ τώρα έχω 3 καινούργια και 5 φτιαχτά...και τα παλιά τα χρησιμοποιείς σε δευτερευουσες εφαρμογές...αμα έχεις εξοχικό έχεις πολλές...
όριο ζωής; δεν μπόρεσα να διακρίνω...αυτό το self live υποθέτω ότι είναι η διάρκεια ζωής του υλικού πρίν να χρησιμοποιηθεί...και το λέω διότι πχ αυτό που παρέλαβα σήμερα είχε ημερομηνία λήξης τέλος του 2012. Ε τώρα δεν νομίζω να έχει διάρκεια ζωής 2 χρόνια.
Το πρόβλημα Αντώνη δεν είναι στα πάνελ. Το πρόβλημα είναι στις μπαταρίες.

----------


## antonis

Αν ήταν ημερομηνία λήξης δεν θα έπρεπε να γράφει στην περιγραφή expiry date? Με τις μπαταρίες υπάρχει πρόβλημα όταν δεν είναι καλής ποιότητας και δεν γίνεται σωστά ή ακόμα καθόλο συντήρηση. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και  Desulfator μπαταριών τα οποία κάνουν καλή δουλειά όσο αναφορά λίγο χρόνο ζωής παραπάνω

----------


## taxideytis

τις ταρακουνάω μια φορά τον μήνα...για τα καλά...

----------


## petros1967

> +1000...



Σε κατασκευη που εκανα τα cells εκτεθειμένα στον ηλιο απευθειας δεν βρήκα διαφορα με αυτα που εφτιαξα με πενταρι τζαμι τα 6χ6 cells 7,5A με 14,3v σε φόρτωμα μπαταρίας 90Aκαι αυτο με το τζαμι και το εκτεθειμένο τα ιδια μου εδωσαν

Και υποψην και στις δυο περιπτώσεις τα στοιχεια δεν ήτανε κόντρα στον ήλιο δεν τα έβαλα στη ταράτσα αλλα στην αυλη μου και ο ηλιος ητανε πλάι

----------


## daman

ταξιδευτη μου και υπολοιποι. ξερετε κανενα battery desulfator για να αγορασω για τις μπαταριες μου(24βολτ/1000Αμπερωρια) γιατι εχουν γερασει πια ~10 χρονων ειναι και θελουν λιγα "αναβολικα"?.Δυστυχως πριν 10 χρονια που εξαχνα δεν μπορεσα να βρω απο EU,τωρα υπαρχει κατι αξιοπιστο ?
Βοηθανε σε τελικη φαση αυτες οι συσκευες ή ειναι κατι σαν το οζονισμενο νερο που πινω?
Εχει καποιος περισσοτερες τεχνικες γνωσεις πανω στο θεμα να μας διαφωτησει?
Ελπιζω να μην ειμαι πολυ οφφ-τοπικ,αλλα οι απαντησεις να βοηθησουν και αλλους αφου οι μπαταριες ειναι τα ακριβοτερο και πιο σημαντικο στοιχειο σε ενα συστημα.

----------


## taxideytis

e...να ανοίξουμε ένα τόπικ για μπαταρίες φωτοβολταικών...πάω

----------

